# Solved: Internet Cuts Out Every 20 Minutes?



## GattonDweller (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok so for the last few months my internet has been cutting out all the time. I have Bigpond ADSL broadband and there are three computers on the network. All of them have been cutting out. I have bought several new modems, called the Telstra guy, done everything I can think of... But nothing works.

At first I just figured it was all random and whatnot, but over the past few days I decided to write down the times that it cut out. First time it went at 7:35, 7:55, 8:15, 8:25, 8:55, 9:10 and 9:35... Then I stopped monitering it. About 2 days later I decided to moniter it again, this time it was more regular, every 20mins. 10:05, 10:25, 10:45, 11:05 etc.

Does anyone know what the problem could be or how I could fix it?? Please help it is getting SO annoying...


----------



## Kioyoh (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not an expert, but I'd recommend either calling the helpdesk and bothering them until they find a solution, or switching to a different provider.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG.
I agree with the above post.When you lose connectivity,take a look at your modem and tell us what lights are on/off/blinking.


----------



## GattonDweller (Jun 20, 2009)

Ohhk, so I looked at the lights on the modem like you asked... They all stay on, but the internet light and the light for my computer flicker like crazy... I dunno what that means but yer...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

If the internet light on the modem is red and flickering,this is an Isp or modem problem.'
Since you have replaced the modem,I'm thinking ISP here.
Every 20 mins is very suspicious.
If this were random,I would be thinking a problem with the network adapter,but that would be totally random.
And if all pc's cut out at the same time,Yells out ISP...


----------



## GattonDweller (Jun 20, 2009)

I contacted Bigpond (my ISP) and they sent out a guy that came and looked at it... But of course he couldn't find anything wrong with it and then billed us heaps... I guess I should just contact them again and bug them 'till they do something about it? lol


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And was the Bigpond guy there when it failed ?


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

Firdtly you might want to ensure the router is connected to the master socket on the ADSL line coming in. If you are connected to an extension running off from the master -it may be this that's faulty. If that makes no difference get to technical support level (usually second level!) at Bigpond and ask them to look at dropping speed to 1mb for 24 hours. See if that maintains connection. If it does then get them to up the speed but drop the (I think it's called noise range) level from 12db to 10db, which will reduce interference and get speed back to max. I'm not familiar with all the technical aspects of line noise etc, but all of the above worked with a similar customer issue - admittedly on a British set up.


----------



## GattonDweller (Jun 20, 2009)

It's all good... Talked to Telstra for HOURS and finally squeezed a repair out of it. Turns out the connection from Bigpond to our line was faulty :/

Thank you everyone for your help


----------

